# what time of day



## fjr (Sep 8, 2009)

just wondered what time is most members in the states active?tring to figure this time difference thing.i'm on central time here in the states.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm mostly on during the day (late morning to early afternoon) Pacific coast time.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I usually get on any site at night from 7p-3a (not that entire time, thats the range of time), im on eastern time.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm retired now so just about any time during my waking hours on central time.


----------

